
My Drawing and Calculating Instruments (2011) - prismatic
http://www.petergh.f2s.com/instruments2.html
======
setquk
Nice to see the Rotring ArtPen in there. This has been my choice of pen for
the last 20 years or so. They’re relatively cheap, last a very long time and
you don’t cry when you break or lose them like an expensive fountain pen.

